# Ruins



## Dancelot (May 8, 2008)




----------



## createnetwork (May 8, 2008)

Nice image, love the detail in the clouds.


----------



## saltface (May 8, 2008)

I like the leading lines the two fences form. My eyes went right then left. Anybody else?


----------



## SBlanca (May 8, 2008)

at a glance i thought "that kinda house looks familiar", it's so spanish in style, it's what's all around here haha


----------



## McManniss (May 8, 2008)

The reason your eyes were drawn to the right at first is that your eyes are always drawn to the brightest part of the frame which happens to be the right side.  

Using this as a technique you can lead people thru your photos by placing the brightest objects in your frame.


----------



## Dancelot (May 9, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> at a glance i thought "that kinda house looks familiar", it's so spanish in style, it's what's all around here haha



OoHH! YES,  it´s an autentic spanish house . I´m very happy that you have recognize style.
Cheers!


----------



## danir (May 9, 2008)

Nice


----------



## saltface (May 9, 2008)

McManniss said:


> The reason your eyes were drawn to the right at first is that your eyes are always drawn to the brightest part of the frame which happens to be the right side.
> 
> Using this as a technique you can lead people thru your photos by placing the brightest objects in your frame.


 
What drew me to the left?


----------



## Wyjid (May 9, 2008)

What drew me to the sky?


----------



## SBlanca (May 10, 2008)

creo que lo que reconoci fueros los ladrillos de la pared del "jardin"


----------



## Dancelot (May 10, 2008)

SBlanca said:


> creo que lo que reconoci fueros los ladrillos de la pared del "jardin"



Bueno eso está muy bien, se nota que has visto muchas casas de ese tipo.
un saludo


----------



## Coldow91 (May 10, 2008)

DRAMATIC!!! I love it


----------



## saltface (May 13, 2008)

Dancelot said:


> Bueno eso está muy bien, se nota que has visto muchas casas de ese tipo.
> un saludo


 
A lo primero, pensé que era una casa de Méjico. Debe de ser un estilo muy común por todos lados hispanicos...


----------



## JeromeMorrow (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful, I love how the shot seems to move my eyes on their own accord.


----------



## Dancelot (May 14, 2008)

saltface said:


> A lo primero, pensé que era una casa de Méjico. Debe de ser un estilo muy común por todos lados hispanicos...


Sí es cierto puede ser muy común ese estilo de casas por esta zona. En Arizona las casas son muy diferentes.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (May 14, 2008)

Very moody. Love the detail and the tones. Nice capture.


----------



## JonathanBlu (May 14, 2008)

Haha what a cool shot, i love the detail in the fence and the house, your eyes stays right in the picture, there so much to see. If only those power lines weren't there it'd be perfect!


----------

